
Announcing NCrunch Version 3 - lukasLansky
http://blog.ncrunch.net/post/Announcing-NCrunch-Version-3!.aspx
======
lukasLansky
Even though my employer decided they won't buy me NCrunch for my daily .NET
development, I bought myself a personal licence, and I would do that again as
the added value is tremendous.

I hope Microsoft won't crash them with their VS 2017 live testing
functionality -- that they will be able to innovate.

